# NGD RGAIX7FM sucks.



## possumkiller (Mar 9, 2017)

Picked one up used from GC for $650USD plus tax and shipping was like $750USD hard currency. I've been eyeballing them since they came out as they have the proper LACS shape unlike the old RGAs. 

This was just supposed to be a temporary to hold me over until my Skervesen is built so I wasn't expecting J Custom quality here. However, after all the raving about how much better the Indonesian Ibanez guitars are so much better now, I thought I would give it a shot. 

When I opened it up I was surprised it was in like new condition. Nice shiny frets and protective films still in place. It does play nice apart from sharp fret ends due to shrunken ebony. It resonates well and sounds nice unplugged.

Then the more I looked the more I realized why someone bought it new and gave it straight back. The fretboard has cracks across a few frets in several places. The nut is held in place by string tension only. It looks like someone hit the sides of the neck with rough grit sand paper at the headstock transition area. There is a 1mm gap between the neck and body all the way around the joint. There are lots of rough cuts on the body binding and paint flaws all around it as well as gaps between wood and binding filled in with glue and painted over.

Needless to say it went back to the box. I really wanted to like it because it looks awesome. However I see absolutely zero reason this should cost almost as much as a Japanese prestige and come without any case.


----------



## Glades (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh man! Sorry to hear that.
It's nuts to think you can buy a used MIJ prestige 1527, in excellent condition, for less money than these MII black labels. I don't understand who is Ibanez's intended customer base for these models.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 9, 2017)

I think they want kids to "upgrade" from the standard series to these ripoffs. People who have played good guitars would know better. A $1000 guitar shouldn't have to be repaired right out of the box. For that kind of money I would expect Japan level quality with Indonesia labor costs. I could get the same ....ty Indonesia quality for half the price. I have no idea why they think an ebony fretboard and some DiMarzios rates a $500 price hike.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 9, 2017)

It's a shame as those RGA's look so nice aesthetically, sucks you it turned out for you like that.

Send it back and snag yourself a use prestige, it'll probably turn up cheaper!


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 9, 2017)

The last used Indo Ibanez I bought from GC had the worst factory fretwork I've ever seen. Thankfully, I'd bought it to refret as a project guitar - But it forever changed my enthusiasm for Ibanez. I won't consider anything less than a Prestige, now.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 9, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> The last used Indo Ibanez I bought from GC had the worst factory fretwork I've ever seen. Thankfully, I'd bought it to refret as a project guitar - But it forever changed my enthusiasm for Ibanez. I won't consider anything less than a Prestige, now.



Lol that is the exact thing I told my cousin. Never buy anything less than prestige.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 9, 2017)

My rgidx was perfect. I've heard these are inconsistent though. Definitely not something I'd buy from the web. Definitely buy in store if possible.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 9, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Picked one up used from GC for $650USD plus tax and shipping was like $750USD hard currency. I've been eyeballing them since they came out as they have the proper LACS shape unlike the old RGAs.
> 
> This was just supposed to be a temporary to hold me over until my Skervesen is built so I wasn't expecting J Custom quality here. However, after all the raving about how much better the Indonesian Ibanez guitars are so much better now, I thought I would give it a shot.
> 
> ...



Sorry that didn't work out for ya man! Just went through a bad experience with a guitar return myself.


This is an Iron Label right? Or am I wrong.

I have been considering an RG Premium for months and was hesitant because of so many hit or miss reports in terms of QC. Well I caved and pulled the trigger on one of their new 2017 RG Premium 7 strings. Fingers crossed!
I bought through Sweetwater so at least I know I'm in good hands if it needs to go back. 

Thinking if the Premium doesn't work out I might try the RGD Prestige uppercut 7 string or a Schecter KM7 MKII although there is a thread where quite a few guys are having some QC issues on those as well (The Schecter).


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 9, 2017)

I think you should be more safe with the Premiums. Recently tried one of the new ones the limitied editions and it blew me away how great it was, only flaw was the lack of figuring on the mapple top

As for the RGA Iron label I guess it depends, and like it was already mentioned before, try before buy.

On my local shop I tried the last year version The black flame one. IT was a big old "MEH" of a guitar, like you say, it didnt justify the price. But I recently tried the new version the brown one, and it was 10238089 times better. This was a guitar I would happily buy.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 9, 2017)

The new one is a $1200 Indonesian guitar with BKPs and no case. I'd get a low end prestige first at least it comes with a good hard case and tools.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 9, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> The new one is a $1200 Indonesian guitar with BKPs and no case. I'd get a low end prestige first at least it comes with a good hard case and tools.



Not sure if you were responding to me?


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 9, 2017)

No I meant the new brown RGA with ash body and BKPs. I tried a couple of premiums a few years back but this is my first experience with an iron label. For $1000-$1200 I expect $1000-$1200 worth of build quality not $400 worth of build quality with some ebony and brand name pickups slapped on. I thought this was supposed to be very high quality workmanship since it is built in a cheaper country with no accessories but costs as much as a quality Japanese guitar with a good hardshell case and accessories. Ibanez has to be making a killing on these.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 9, 2017)

I lol'd at your thread title.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 9, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> I think you should be more safe with the Premiums. Recently tried one of the new ones the limitied editions and it blew me away how great it was, only flaw was the lack of figuring on the mapple top



Here's to hoping  

Its sure loaded with some nice options: Stainless frets, luminlay side dots, actual 7 mm top instead of veneer, tight end R bridge, Gotoh MG-T tuners and possibly copper shielded control cavity and Belden wiring, whatever the hell Belden wiring is, which isn't that big a deal but seems like a nice finishing touch ( have to wait to see on that one cause some sites show it in the specs/ some aren't )

Edit: Hardshell case too!


----------



## FrznTek (Mar 9, 2017)

That's unfortunate, man. Ibanez seems to be hit or miss in the sub $1200 guitars, which is too bad for a brand with such a big name.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah, I still wouldn't touch an Iron Label.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 10, 2017)

Not everyone has access to the same used market and made in Asia prices are going up across the board. I think my iron label is easily as good as a 1000 guitar you could get a few years ago. They are at the very least good for a backup. Play before you buy.


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 10, 2017)

Is everyone just ignoring he bought a USED guitar from guitar center? For all we know some flaws may have been aftermarket, and the original may have been blemished/b-stock or whatever.

If you bought a new guitar your points would be valid. Otherwise there isn't much to discuss.

Please think before you trash a brand, if they were all that bad Ibanez would lose money on all the returns.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 10, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> No I meant the new brown RGA with ash body and BKPs. I tried a couple of premiums a few years back but this is my first experience with an iron label. For $1000-$1200 I expect $1000-$1200 worth of build quality not $400 worth of build quality with some ebony and brand name pickups slapped on. I thought this was supposed to be very high quality workmanship since it is built in a cheaper country with no accessories but costs as much as a quality Japanese guitar with a good hardshell case and accessories. Ibanez has to be making a killing on these.



yeah yeah I know about the good old SSO "get a used prestige" thing. Problem is Im yet to even see one at a store to be able to finally get a feel on those and see the hype for them, as per looks they do nothing to me.

In my local shop, even on their website they only have ONE listed. Which is close to 600$ more than the new brown RGA. Dont seem much, but its enough difference there

You guys on the USA seem to have a more even field. On the seven string going trough sweetwater you have 7 string prestiges going between 1400$, 1500$, and 2000$ depending on the color combo you want. While the new brown BKP is at 1300$ (too expensive and I agree with you here), and the old black RGA at 1000$ a far more reasonable price 

so I see from were you coming from. I still think the prestiges do nothing for me visually. Even if they play great, I dont really want to own a guitar I dont like to look at  



MetalHead40 said:


> Here's to hoping
> 
> Its sure loaded with some nice options: Stainless frets, luminlay side dots, actual 7 mm top instead of veneer, tight end R bridge, Gotoh MG-T tuners and possibly copper shielded control cavity and Belden wiring, whatever the hell Belden wiring is, which isn't that big a deal but seems like a nice finishing touch ( have to wait to see on that one cause some sites show it in the specs/ some aren't )
> 
> Edit: Hardshell case too!



well usually they do come with a case, but a lot of times the premiums have that hard/soft case thing. Im trying to find any info but cant find any. Have a look

Also these came with nice rounded ball ends on the frets. mmmmm soo nice. First time I see that on a guitar


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 10, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> yeah yeah I know about the good old SSO "get a used prestige" thing. Problem is Im yet to even see one at a store to be able to finally get a feel on those and see the hype for them, as per looks they do nothing to me.



I was in the same boat, I live in the middle of nowhere so getting my hands on ANY nice gear before I buy it is next to impossible. I just bit the bullet one day and went for it though and trust me, it's worth it. 

Although, I don't know the first thing about the used gear market in 'straya. Without used MiJ builds being all over the place I'd imagine your second hand prices would be higher so the 'just buy a used prestige' motto wouldn't really hold as much weight. I feel for you guys. 



Glades said:


> It's nuts to think you can buy a used MIJ prestige 1527, in excellent condition, for less money than these MII black labels. I don't understand who is Ibanez's intended customer base for these models.



I really don't either. The thing that guts me about the Iron Labels is THE SPECS. Why do none of these make it to the Prestiges? No name brand pickups (generally), no Ebony, no stainless, no fan, etc. Ibanez markets them as their 'made for metal' series, and they surely know that they're considered a shreddy, metal type company, so why not offer the 'made for metal' specs at the flagship level of quality?

I bought an SIX20DBG because on paper, it's everything I love. DiMarzios, Ebony board, Bubinga top, S Series shape, Edge Zero, the Nitro-Wizard neck carve is probably my favorite to date aside from maybe the HP Prestige, literally wouldn't change a thing on it. It arrives and just like the OP, fretboard cracks, iffy joint, the nut is filed down to be practically level with the fretboard, questionable fretwork, the whole thing is just a mess. On top of that, I'm pretty sure the newer equivalents retail for more than the SIX20 did as well.
Granted, QC *has* improved, but the issues will still be there. I'd gladly pay the MiJ premium for a Prestige-level build with these specs.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 10, 2017)

This is a guitar that hasn't been owned by anyone long enough to take the protective film off. The only aftermarket defects are tiny little dings and scratches expected on a used guitar. I imagine it's just handling marks from everyone taking it down and putting it back. There is no 2 or B anywhere on it so it isn't a b stock it's just a garbage guitar that either shouldn't have got through QC or is just the level of quality that should be expected of indo Ibanez. I love Ibanez. Most of the 60ish guitars I've owned over the years have been Ibanez. My first was a brand new RG7620 way back in the olden times before smart phones and book face. I've owned Korean Ibanez RGTs that were excellent. I owned a couple of Indonesian standard models that I chose over Korean Schecters. Even those cheap ass standard series guitars didn't have this kind of flaws. 

I think these are aimed exactly at a lot of the people here. Kids who have never played anything better and will spend a grand on a garbage guitar that looks pretty over a plain guitar that is well made.

To be honest it sucks because I really want to like this guitar. It looks awesome. Apart from easily filed sharp fret ends (I can't blame them for that as the fretboard shrinks) it plays nice and smooth. The frets are well shaped and polished. It sounds good. I could live with one or two flaws but all of that on one guitar is too much. Not to mention the iffy neck pocket killing it altogether. I could easily glue the nut and file the frets. Sand and polish the rough places on the neck. The neck pocket needs to have wood added to the sides and I don't know if I'm up for that. Then I would still have the cracks in the fretboard.


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 10, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Then I would still have the cracks in the fretboard.



I had RGAIX6FM, and the fretboard cracked somewhere between 15-18th fret during finnish winter. Because dryness of the air at our apartment. In my opinion conditions were not too extreme, and that also says something about quality of these guitars.


----------



## olejason (Mar 10, 2017)

My GC has had a RGAIX7FM for a few months. It really does look and sound awesome but the sharp fret ends are horrendous... like more than just an annoyance, they actively inhibit your hand. I didn't notice any cracks on the one I played. Finishing wasn't bad but maybe not as nice as you'd expect for $1,000. 

I wish they'd spend a little more time getting these set up.


----------



## cardinal (Mar 10, 2017)

I've played a few Iron Labels and thought they were OK. And ebony can crack if it gets dried out. 

But that's terrible that guitars are shipping out like that. They sure look pretty.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 10, 2017)

So I've fixed the functional problems and decided to keep it. I didn't pay full price so I don't feel as ripped off as I would if I bought it full new price. I still would not recommend an iron label or premium to anyone unless they want to pay Japanese money for an Indonesian guitar that will need work out of the box. 

I've glued the nut in place. I filed down the fret ends and sanded and polished the sides of the neck and frets. I dropped some glue into the fretboard cracks and shimmed the sides of the neck in the pocket. There are still the cosmetic flaws I can do nothing about but now I'm not worried about it falling apart.

What made me decide to keep it is the fact that my Skervesen will have very similar specs and there aren't many cheap guitars with those specs. Like I said before the neck is comfortable and plays well. I've really been caught by the body shape. I think the RGA is now my favourite shape. The contours are great. The new style Gibraltar bridge is very comfortable.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 10, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> So I've fixed the functional problems and decided to keep it. I didn't pay full price so I don't feel as ripped off as I would if I bought it full new price. I still would not recommend an iron label or premium to anyone unless they want to pay Japanese money for an Indonesian guitar that will need work out of the box.
> 
> I've glued the nut in place. I filed down the fret ends and sanded and polished the sides of the neck and frets. I dropped some glue into the fretboard cracks and shimmed the sides of the neck in the pocket. There are still the cosmetic flaws I can do nothing about but now I'm not worried about it falling apart.
> 
> What made me decide to keep it is the fact that my Skervesen will have very similar specs and there aren't many cheap guitars with those specs. Like I said before the neck is comfortable and plays well. I've really been caught by the body shape. I think the RGA is now my favourite shape. The contours are great. The new style Gibraltar bridge is very comfortable.



so i guess it doesn't suck all that bad?
My rgdix7 up there has similar specs to my other skervesen. It's a good backup. and they are super cheap used. I think they are perfect for people that are starting out.


----------



## gunch (Mar 10, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> So I've fixed the functional problems and decided to keep it. I didn't pay full price so I don't feel as ripped off as I would if I bought it full new price. I still would not recommend an iron label or premium to anyone unless they want to pay Japanese money for an Indonesian guitar that will need work out of the box.
> 
> I've glued the nut in place. I filed down the fret ends and sanded and polished the sides of the neck and frets. I dropped some glue into the fretboard cracks and shimmed the sides of the neck in the pocket. There are still the cosmetic flaws I can do nothing about but now I'm not worried about it falling apart.
> 
> What made me decide to keep it is the fact that my Skervesen will have very similar specs and there aren't many cheap guitars with those specs. Like I said before the neck is comfortable and plays well. I've really been caught by the body shape. I think the RGA is now my favourite shape. The contours are great. The new style Gibraltar bridge is very comfortable.



Here's hoping Ibanez does an RGA similar to the RG652fx sometime soon as a "successor" to the RGA 121 but they won't do it because it's too good of an idea.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah it's actually not bad apart from the flaws. I guess the title should be NGD RGAIX7FM Not Worth $1kUSD Hard Currency.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 10, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah it's actually not bad apart from the flaws. I guess the title should be NGD RGAIX7FM Not Worth $1kUSD Hard Currency.



so what'd you get on your scervy


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 10, 2017)

That is going to be top secret for now until I get my build secured.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 10, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> That is going to be top secret for now until I get my build secured.



Nice. Mine are the best guitars I've ever played.


----------



## noise in my mind (Mar 11, 2017)

not a prestige, not surprised.


----------



## Velokki (Mar 11, 2017)

I've played the RGDIX7MPB and it was really really average. Fret ends were sharp, the knobs felt sticky and fragile and the finish was downright cheap. It looked like someone had printed a matte plastic sticker on the wood. It looked real nice on the promotional photos and videos, but live it had nothing of the charm, it looked like a stale copy of a Skervesen with no depth or "feel" to it.

Then, I tried an Iron Label Fanned Fret guitar, that dark grey one. I think it was an RGIF7. I have never tried a guitar that felt so uncomfortable to play out of the box, string bends were hard because of the stickiness on the frets, strings were buzzing like a mofo, and the finish felt cheap. It felt really similar to the problems I had with my M80M.

Also ordered a JBM27 to my local guitar shop. Otherwise a good guitar, but sharp fret ends and unusably tight tremolo made it a no-go for me. Even the shop staff said that yeah, we tried adjusting the trem but it remains quite unusable with this string gauge, which is the factory default. I don't think I've ever seen Jake Bowen use the trem himself, which makes me wonder why'd they put one there. It's really hard to do anything sensible with it.

Now, this isn't an Ibanez bashfest. My main axe at the moment is an RGD2127, and it's quite damn perfect. I absolutely love it, intonation is always spot-on and the chords just sing and resonate forever. Really, really nice guitar, blows so much of the competition out of the water.

Also got an M80M and it felt like .... in the beginning, kept it almost unplayed for 8 months or so, and then contacted the guitar store and said that this just doesn't feel right, frets felt sticky and overall the guitar felt rough, and quite soon the electronics failed completely, no sound would come of it. I sent it to the shop, who sent it to Ibanez. The details of the repair operation were: "Frets completely reworked, volume knob and pots changed, electronics redone". After that it has played like a dream and inspired to write a couple of songs, just because it feels so good to play. Looking over at the internet, I see that a lot of people have had trouble with this particular model, and Ibanez has acknowledged the QC issues, and is willing to fix them.

My philosophy towards Ibanez is that always buy prestige, if at all possible. If anything cheaper --> try first live, or make sure that an online retailer has a good return policy, in case you don't like it. With cheaper Ibanezes it's like flipping a coin.

I used to work for a large UK retailer and I remember the cheaper artcore hollowbody series having two guitars that really didn't feel good even after a proper setup, but one had a really nice flame top and playability was right up there with the really expensive Gibsons and Gretsches. On a price tag of 450. I'm sure anyone would've been happy with that guitar, but it's impossible to know what you're gonna get; some guitars just suck big time with no help from a proper set-up, some play great out of the box and some can be adjusted and modified to play great.

It's really a gamble, but I have never played a Prestige I didn't like.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 11, 2017)

True. When I first saw the M80M and other extremely expensive Indo sig models coming out I was floored that someone would pay $1400 for an Indo Ibanez. Then when the premium and iron labels came out everyone was talking about how the quality was really good and the premium UV doesn't feel like cheap Indo crap. I always had a suspicion that it was all marketing BS. This guitar just confirmed it. I could go up to like $600 new for this guitar but anything above that and it better come with a hard case and get way more QC attention. These really are just a cheapo standard series like an RG7321 with an ebony fretboard and brand name pickups. Why that should cost $1k is really beyond me. 

I was actually looking at the misha mansour pro model from Jackson until it came out that it was also an Indo guitar for $900. For something from the MIM line I could see that costing $900 or even up to $1200 but for an Indo made guitar with zero name brand anything on it that is just too much. I know misha says it's just as good as his USA Jackson but I find that pretty hard to swallow. 1. He gets a cut of every guitar sold and is paid to say how awesome they are. B. I still remember him telling everyone how awesome all these other shady ass guitar builders were. 

Anyway, even after getting this one set up I am still on the fence about it. My wife told me it's garbage and I should give it back straight away. If these were Korean quality like the higher end Schecters and LTD Deluxe and sig models then the price would be justifiable. Those guitars have very few issues and are actually worth the money.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 11, 2017)

Sounds like the guitar was not humidified properly, causing the sharp fret ends to extend over the edge of the fingerboard and causing the cracking.

You bought a used guitar with no guarantees.


----------



## Lionsden (Mar 11, 2017)

Glades said:


> Oh man! Sorry to hear that.
> It's nuts to think you can buy a used MIJ prestige 1527, in excellent condition, for less money than these MII black labels. I don't understand who is Ibanez's intended customer base for these models.



I'm an avid fan of the rg1527 prestige guitars....WAY better than nearly everything in their line until you get into the $1750-$2000 price range.


----------



## Lionsden (Mar 11, 2017)

used rg1527....cannot be beat for the price

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ibanez-RG15...682662?hash=item237fa9b0e6:g:aPoAAOSwcUBYLoUM


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 11, 2017)

Lionsden said:


> I'm an avid fan of the rg1527 prestige guitars....WAY better than nearly everything in their line until you get into the $1750-$2000 price range.



No 752s are better and newer. And they're not that much more expensive used. You're also promoting that same ebay guitar in multiple threads... pretty shady.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 11, 2017)

Velokki said:


> Also ordered a JBM27 to my local guitar shop. Otherwise a good guitar, but sharp fret ends and unusably tight tremolo made it a no-go for me. Even the shop staff said that yeah, we tried adjusting the trem but it remains quite unusable with this string gauge, which is the factory default. I don't think I've ever seen Jake Bowen use the trem himself, which makes me wonder why'd they put one there. It's really hard to do anything sensible with it.



He runs his guitars blocked with a Tremol-no. Even the Prestige. He says he only specced it with a trem for the tuning stability and comfort. It was on ask.fm, IIRC. 

Anyone who has a JBM27 and it's not blocked, you're djenting it wrong.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 11, 2017)

Grindspine said:


> Sounds like the guitar was not humidified properly, causing the sharp fret ends to extend over the edge of the fingerboard and causing the cracking.
> 
> You bought a used guitar with no guarantees.



Apparently you missed all the other factory flaws that have absolutely nothing to do with a guitar being used and without guarantees.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 11, 2017)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> He runs his guitars blocked with a Tremol-no. Even the Prestige. He says he only specced it with a trem for the tuning stability and comfort. It was on ask.fm, IIRC.
> 
> Anyone who has a JBM27 and it's not blocked, you're djenting it wrong.



so why he didnt got the blocked version?, like the one Mick from Slipknot and Tosin RG ones


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 11, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> so why he didnt got the blocked version?, like the one Mick from Slipknot and Tosin RG ones



because the other 2 guitars are hardtails and when you're trying to put a periphery sig in every home someone has to bite the bullet and go for the trem to cover all the bases. 

periphery. best at guitar. best at marketing.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 11, 2017)

My Premium RG821 is a five year-old model and it feels like it's still new and there are barely any noticeable flaws in it, though it's just a basic black RG with a fixed bridge so there's nothing too special about its specs besides the Tight End R bridge and the KTS truss rod.

I'm getting mixed signals about the reception towards the Premium/Iron Label series here, there are people saying that the newer models have less flaws (I've also heard no complaints about the Premium basses either) and there are those who refuse to buy anything Ibanez makes unless it's a Prestige or above because of the problems they have experienced or heard with those guitars. There are also musicians that tour who are playing Iron Labels and Premiums and I don't hear any complaints from them, so that probably is the reason why Ibanez chose to continue those lines rather than letting them be 1-2 year experiments.


----------



## Wolfos (Mar 11, 2017)

Well you just saved me a good chunk of money! I was eying one up online and they look fantastic. I should know better though because I've been burnt before by non prestige ibanez craftsmanship.


----------



## eightsixboy (Mar 12, 2017)

couverdure said:


> My Premium RG821 is a five year-old model and it feels like it's still new and there are barely any noticeable flaws in it, though it's just a basic black RG with a fixed bridge so there's nothing too special about its specs besides the Tight End R bridge and the KTS truss rod.
> 
> I'm getting mixed signals about the reception towards the Premium/Iron Label series here, there are people saying that the newer models have less flaws (I've also heard no complaints about the Premium basses either) and there are those who refuse to buy anything Ibanez makes unless it's a Prestige or above because of the problems they have experienced or heard with those guitars. There are also musicians that tour who are playing Iron Labels and Premiums and I don't hear any complaints from them, so that probably is the reason why Ibanez chose to continue those lines rather than letting them be 1-2 year experiments.



I've had a ton of premiums and Iron labels over the last 4-5 years, and they are just so hit or miss its not funny, even the ones which were ok still had some issues, issues you just don't see on Prestige's. I think thats the real problem with the Premiums, they just lack the finer details. 

Some people recently are saying the newer ones are almost prefect etc etc but I walked into a local store only a few weeks ago, played the 2017 RG6PCM LTD they had and it had obvious flaws all over it, and they want over 2k for the thing, pffffhhh, no thanks. Got my Limba top RG752 for a lot less and the thing is great, perfect out of the box, no need to leveling or fret dressing unlike every premium i have had. 

I really don't get the appeal or even the market Ibanez are targeting with the Premium and Iron Label stuff anymore. The 2017 stuff is so stupidly overpriced its retarded, example, a basic RGA with BKP and suddenly its almost 2k, the pickups are max $500 for the set at retail, they are really taking the piss. 
http://www.haworthguitars.com.au/pr...label-rgaix7u-abs-iron-label-electric-guitar/


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 12, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> I was actually looking at the misha mansour pro model from Jackson until it came out that it was also an Indo guitar for $900. For something from the MIM line I could see that costing $900 or even up to $1200 but for an Indo made guitar with zero name brand anything on it that is just too much. I know misha says it's just as good as his USA Jackson but I find that pretty hard to swallow. 1. He gets a cut of every guitar sold and is paid to say how awesome they are. B. I still remember him telling everyone how awesome all these other shady ass guitar builders were.





couverdure said:


> I'm getting mixed signals about the reception towards the Premium/Iron Label series here, there are people saying that the newer models have less flaws (I've also heard no complaints about the Premium basses either) and there are those who refuse to buy anything Ibanez makes unless it's a Prestige or above because of the problems they have experienced or heard with those guitars. There are also musicians that tour who are playing Iron Labels and Premiums and I don't hear any complaints from them, so that probably is the reason why Ibanez chose to continue those lines rather than letting them be 1-2 year experiments.



These both kind of have the same answer-
the artists have a direct relationship with the brand. I don't doubt that Misha's _personal_ Pro Series Jackson is just as good as his custom. Just like how I believed that Mark's SE is just as nice as his core model. They're getting the first of these builds, likely either well-built prototypes or guitars that were selected / built specifically for them. Same thing with the builders that turned out shady, they probably held their work _for Misha_ to a higher standard than the average customer, because they knew he would get them good press if he dug the guitar. If Joe Blow like you or me doesn't get a good guitar, it's much less damaging for them than if their artist doesn't get a super high quality build.

As for touring musicians I don't know if the same applies as much. I'm far from being an endorsee to anything so I'm not quite sure if they deal with the brand or the dealers when they want to pick up an instrument. If they do deal directly with the brand though, it's not a far reach to think it may be a similar situation; especially since you do see some more popular bands using Iron Labels and such.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Mar 12, 2017)

I love the RGA shape, and once almost bought the model in question, someone had it on sale with BKP Chuggernauts in it.

Only reason i didn't pull the trigger was that im not sure about the Iron Label quality, browsing this forum a lot i've seen complaints and praises. More complaints. Though I do remember someone having an NGD thread of the RGA with high praise, but... dunno. Seems like a gamble, and of course the guy selling it describes it as "fantastic and most perfect instrument in the known universe" so... can't trust that. 

We'll see. I doubt that im ever gonna buy an Iron Label (though now that i said that it's probably gonna happen  )


----------



## Viginez (Mar 12, 2017)

eightsixboy said:


> http://www.haworthguitars.com.au/pr...label-rgaix7u-abs-iron-label-electric-guitar/


yeah that's just laughable


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 12, 2017)

So I am taking this guy back to GC today. My wife is right. For $650 plus tax and shipping coming to $750USD hard currency for this thing is just too much. My local GC has an LTD M-17 that plays just as good and has far less flaws. After all, it is just going to be a temporary 7 to take on the truck with me until my Skervesen is ready and I go to Gdansk.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 12, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> because the other 2 guitars are hardtails and when you're trying to put a periphery sig in every home someone has to bite the bullet and go for the trem to cover all the bases.
> 
> periphery. best at guitar. best at marketing.



Probably because the Edge-III-FX is based on the Edge-III. No 7-string version, either.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 12, 2017)

Ibanez cut way too many corners on their lower models. They look better than most of the higher end range which is what sways a lot of people. The price of them is getting way too high for the quality. 



Lionsden said:


> I'm an avid fan of the rg1527 prestige guitars....WAY better than nearly everything in their line until you get into the $1750-$2000 price range.





Used 1527s with aftermarket pickups go for really cheap too. I wish they made more of the fixed bridge version.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 12, 2017)

eightsixboy said:


> I've had a ton of premiums and Iron labels over the last 4-5 years, and they are just so hit or miss its not funny, even the ones which were ok still had some issues, issues you just don't see on Prestige's. I think thats the real problem with the Premiums, they just lack the finer details.
> 
> Some people recently are saying the newer ones are almost prefect etc etc but I walked into a local store only a few weeks ago, played the 2017 RG6PCM LTD they had and it had obvious flaws all over it, and they want over 2k for the thing, pffffhhh, no thanks. Got my Limba top RG752 for a lot less and the thing is great, perfect out of the box, no need to leveling or fret dressing unlike every premium i have had.
> 
> ...



These are the type of comments that I'm used to seeing in regards to the Premium stuff, and that's why I hemmed and hawed between a Premium and a Prestige. I'll admit the Premium I recently ordered (Haven't received it yet) was pretty pricey, but I really liked the features it had so thought I'd give it a shot. If it falls short, I'm probably swapping it for a Prestige.

Granted there do seem to be a fair number of people that have zero QC issues with their Premiums, and I've read a few accounts of guys owning several Premiums and Prestige guitars and reporting that they like their Premiums better. 

And yeah, that price for an RGA is stupid. Bareknuckles are great pups, but they're more like $180-$250 new direct from BKP.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 12, 2017)

Took it back for a refund. Oddly or not really, the GC manager guy was saying how awesome it was and the loose nut and other things were common and no big deal.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 12, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Took it back for a refund. Oddly or not really, the GC manager guy was saying how awesome it was and the loose nut and other things were common and no big deal.



Did he thank you for fixing the issues?


----------



## FrznTek (Mar 12, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> Took it back for a refund. Oddly or not really, the GC manager guy was saying how awesome it was and the loose nut and other things were common and no big deal.


Don't go back there. 
I've heard of bad info from GC employees, but to call all that no big deal is nuts.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 12, 2017)

I order online unless something's needed urgently - When you walk into a Sam Ash or Guitar Center, you should just expect to be insulted on every front, regardless of how friendly the staff was the last time you went in.


----------



## couverdure (Mar 12, 2017)

Are Iron Labels built in the same factory as the Premiums? If they were built in the same factory as the most basic RG models then it wouldn't surprise me if that's the reason for the less than stellar quality control.

These are the only pages I've seen where the location of the IL factory is discussed and they're apparently built in the same Premium factory, which should be in Jawa Timur.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=228236

I thought Ibanez stopped making models with Cort when they stopped MIK production.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=304615&page=28


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 13, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> I order online unless something's needed urgently - When you walk into a Sam Ash or Guitar Center, you should just expect to be insulted on every front, regardless of how friendly the staff was the last time you went in.





FrznTek said:


> Don't go back there.
> I've heard of bad info from GC employees, but to call all that no big deal is nuts.



Way too broad of a statement. It varies greatly by store. Every return I made at GC was friendly and no questions asked. One manager even apologized and gave me two packs of my favorite strings for free. There is literally zero risk buying used from GC.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Way too broad of a statement. It varies greatly by store. Every return I made at GC was friendly and no questions asked. One manager even apologized and gave me two packs of my favorite strings for free. There is literally zero risk buying used from GC.



If it's used in the store.
Buying used from their website carries some significant risk. Especially at the sub-$1000 range.


----------



## FrznTek (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Way too broad of a statement. It varies greatly by store. Every return I made at GC was friendly and no questions asked. One manager even apologized and gave me two packs of my favorite strings for free. There is literally zero risk buying used from GC.


I didnt make a broad statment, I said don't go back to that store. If the manager is that calus about those issues on a guitar over $600 (about $1000 new), he doesn't care about the customer.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> Way too broad of a statement. It varies greatly by store. Every return I made at GC was friendly and no questions asked. One manager even apologized and gave me two packs of my favorite strings for free. There is literally zero risk buying used from GC.



I wouldn't say literally zero risk. I'm literally out fifty bucks because he said they literally don't refund shipping. That's literally a pricey gamble just to check if a guitar is garbage or not.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> There is literally zero risk buying used from GC.


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 13, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> I wouldn't say literally zero risk. I'm literally out fifty bucks because he said they literally don't refund shipping. That's literally a pricey gamble just to check if a guitar is garbage or not.



You got screwed, my store always refunded shipping. Also GC shipping is $20.


----------



## eightsixboy (Mar 13, 2017)

MetalHead40 said:


> These are the type of comments that I'm used to seeing in regards to the Premium stuff, and that's why I hemmed and hawed between a Premium and a Prestige. I'll admit the Premium I recently ordered (Haven't received it yet) was pretty pricey, but I really liked the features it had so thought I'd give it a shot. If it falls short, I'm probably swapping it for a Prestige.
> 
> Granted there do seem to be a fair number of people that have zero QC issues with their Premiums, and I've read a few accounts of guys owning several Premiums and Prestige guitars and reporting that they like their Premiums better.
> 
> And yeah, that price for an RGA is stupid. Bareknuckles are great pups, but they're more like $180-$250 new direct from BKP.





I think the issue is peoples perception on quality differs greatly. I've seen people say they love there premium as much as there prestige's but you then see a pic of said premium and the neck is misaligned or it will have some other obvious issues lol, some people just aren't that picky or don't notice things. 


I personally have given up on all indo guitars now. After the RG370AHM I just sold, which was just a disaster, I've decided never again on indo stuff, no matter the price. In contrast I've only ever really had one prestige that had an issue that I returned and I'm pretty sure that was a B-stock and they didn't say or know about it.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Mar 13, 2017)

eightsixboy said:


> I think the issue is peoples perception on quality differs greatly. I've seen people say they love there premium as much as there prestige's but you then see a pic of said premium and the neck is misaligned or it will have some other obvious issues lol, some people just aren't that picky or don't notice things.
> 
> 
> I personally have given up on all indo guitars now. After the RG370AHM I just sold, which was just a disaster, I've decided never again on indo stuff, no matter the price. In contrast I've only ever really had one prestige that had an issue that I returned and I'm pretty sure that was a B-stock and they didn't say or know about it.



Fair enough. Yeah I'm pretty picky so we'll see on the Premium.

I'm willing to give the Premium a shot, but if its got any action, playability, or fit to finish issues, its going back. At that point, I'll give one of the Prestiges a go and see from there I guess.


----------



## ExileMetal (Mar 14, 2017)

I feel like I'm just lucky, my RGDIX6 was basically perfect other than a sharp fret or two and a small spot on the back of the neck that was a little rough. Plays great, feels right at home with my 4 Prestiges. Looking forward to trying a Premium or Iron Label multi scale once they spec one out that I can't resist. Sorry about your lemon OP.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've heard tons of negative comments of that particular guitar. Glad that I didn't rush out and buy it just because of the cool looks. Saved me a good money for much better guitars!


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 15, 2017)

Jeffbro said:


> You got screwed, my store always refunded shipping. Also GC shipping is $20.



It was actually $48 for shipping, Jeffbro. I'm not sure where you get $20. GC has free shipping unless you're buying small parts or used. A used guitar with no case has to be packed in a box. If I really wanted to get screwed, I could've just ordered a kiesel.


----------



## marcwormjim (Mar 15, 2017)

He'll be free to resume Jeffbro-ing it up in a day or two.


----------



## Euthanasia (Mar 16, 2017)

I have an RGAIX6FM and it's a really great guitar.
Pickups weren't so great tho.
Swapped them to Bareknuckles Blackdog and VHII and it sounds amazing IMO.
But the RGAIX7FM that was in that store i bought from wasnt in the same level, so maybe I just got a good piece.

Tried a premium hartail one (RG921QM if i recall) and it was great aswell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2017)

The Iron Label are built to the same standard as the MII 4xx series, nothing more and nothing less. There will be good examples and bad examples and everything in between. 

They're the "feature guitar" line meant to appeal to folks who want something flashier, have their hearts set on certain specs or don't want to do much modification after purchase without paying the price of entry for a MIJ model.


----------



## Jeffbro (Mar 18, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> It was actually $48 for shipping, Jeffbro. I'm not sure where you get $20. GC has free shipping unless you're buying small parts or used. A used guitar with no case has to be packed in a box. If I really wanted to get screwed, I could've just ordered a kiesel.



Sorry bro, your store must suck. Shipping has always been around $20 for me. Lmao at random Kiesel hate inserted for no reason.


----------

